

Ask HN: What charities do people donate to this year? - keltex

It's that time of year again... time to donate to our favorite charities. I'm curious where HNers choose to donate their money.
======
smoody
"echo" echo echo echo. :-)

i give to Save The Children. i'm not a religious man, but i am deeply saddened
by the thought of children going hungry.

